# New to fish



## RMC1513 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi i'm new to fish as well as the forum. Last week i bought 7 neon tetras to go in a ten gallon tank. they seem very happy and none have died. I was wondering what else i could put in the tank. I like bettas alot but have heard that you can't mix the two together


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

I'd recommend either 3-4 cories or maybe a couple dwarf african frogs


----------



## RMC1513 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok thanks i was also looking at hatchet fish how are those? And also is it possible to keep neons and bettas together?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

I think the neons are the only school you should have in a 10g. There isn't room for hatchets. I have kept neons and a betta together in a 10g before and my neons were extremely shy. They hid all the time. You could try it, but your neons may be scared. I'd just stick with the neons. Its better to leave smaller tanks understocked because you can have problems too easily with them.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I have 4 neons and a dwarf gourami in my 10-gallon, but Im not sure it would work with 7. you could try, though the gourami would probably bully them around.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey RMC. Since your new to fish then i suggest you do some reading on the nitrogen cycle. It is essential knowledge if you plan to keep your fish alive. Unless your already familiar with it, then your in good shape


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

I wouldn't add any fish to the tank as its new and it still cycling so don't get to attached to the neons as they could die anytime as they are the worst fish to cycle a tank with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not sure about that Durb. They aren't the best, but they are certainly not the worst. Cycling a tank with German rams would be worse than neons. 

Nitrogen Cycle
Nitrogen Cycle again
Nitrogen Cycle one last time
That should get you started on understanding the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Well I guess your right, but I just figured since they were bred so much that they died very easily.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Neons arent that easy to breed, actually. I got very lucky with my first clutch and now there doing it again, but Ive read its difficult.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Well on the fish farms they breed them alot so the tetras got bred so much that they are weak.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

That is sooooo not true, I'm not sure where you get your info, but you better go visit a few fish farms. Neons have always (even in nature) been a sensitive Tetra





Durbkat said:


> Well on the fish farms they breed them alot so the tetras got bred so much that they are weak.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

Well soooorrrryyyyy, but I'm sure all the breeding hasn't been helpful either.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

My cousin has some neon tetras and some spotted cories in a 10 gallon tank. They get along very well, and cories don't grow too large. I would recommend cories with your tetras, maybe 2 or 3


----------



## MyOwnZoo (Aug 1, 2006)

If you want a betta, try a female betta. They're not as fancy as the males, but can be just as colorful. The ones I've had weren't agressive at all. I currently have 2 gals in my community tank. But, like they said, wait till the tank has cycled.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

Wait, if you get more than one you'll need at least 4 of them for them to spread out their aggression.

Myownzoo, you need to get two more female bettas with plenty of hiding spaces or get rid of one of them as they can be very aggressive towards each others unless you are 100% sure they are sisters then there may be a chance for them to continue getting along.


----------

